# Would you like longer Mains with shorter Qualifiers?



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

With all the new electronic technology on the market, Bigger battery capacities and Lithium batteries starting to come into the hobby, Would you like to see a change in race formats? 
Shorter qualifiers and longer Mains will still keep the race day the same length. 
What do you think?? 
This is not to suggest we are going to change the format this season, but it is something to consider. 
I just thought I would open it up for discussion


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

We have actually done just that and it was ok, would have been alot better if the sun wasn't so darn hot and miserable taht day. A lot of us guys taht have been racing forever are conditioned to 4 or 5 minutes and after that the race really seems long. 

Once we ran a 10 minute main cause the race director forgot to change the computer from the nitro main before ours. Novak brushless and unmatched 3300's did just fine with 10 minutes  but darn was I glad when that race was over, it was 95 that day with high humidity and a UV factor of 10


----------



## JasonD (Jan 3, 2002)

I'd rather run 5 minute heats and 6 or 7 minute mains. Tacking on a couple of minutes to the mains only, wouldn't make the day that much longer. Even a club with 20 heats would only add 20 or 40 minutes.

12th scales run 8 minutes all the time. 10th should too!!!!!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Longer mains would be cool. In most forms of racing the mains or features are always longer than the qualifiers and heats.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

1/18th sedan we always race 8 minutes and 1/18th truck we run 6, not sure why only 6 but they are both fun on a very small track. Sedans get 70 laps in 8 minutes, im dizzy when done.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*How do I vote for "NO"?*

How do I vote for "no changes"? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## darkwing (Jun 14, 2005)

I want to vote no also . Leave things the way they are.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

no on the above leave it the way it is


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I am only asking what people think. I might take a vote at our track and see what the racers there want to do.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Ernie, while I agree to leave things alone. You need to consider the marketing opportunity. Longer mains means toasty motors......toasty motors means a new one each week......


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Al Spina Fan said:


> Ernie, while I agree to leave things alone. You need to consider the marketing opportunity. Longer mains means toasty motors......toasty motors means a new one each week......


I totaly agree with that!!! I would keep it the way it is!


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

i would leave it the way it is the reason we went to 4 cell back in the day was to help with motors and tires this would put more wear on that and batts would be that much more important the longer you go


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

I vote to leave it the way it is.


----------



## JasonD (Jan 3, 2002)

You guys don't even want to extend the time of the main and leave the qualifiers 5 minutes long??


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Al Spina Fan said:


> Ernie, while I agree to leave things alone. You need to consider the marketing opportunity. Longer mains means toasty motors......toasty motors means a new one each week......


Not always. If you run brushless you have almost zero motor wear and current 3300's work. Longer main would be great. 5 minute heat and a 8 minute main would be great.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree leave it the way it is.

I also agree with FishRC on the brushless thing. With rule changes alowing brushless motors it would allow for longer run time without dammage.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I just thought the idea would interest people interested in more racing than qualifying.
dropping the qualifiers to 4 min would require some strategy. 
Would you gear higher for the qualifier, lower for the mains?? Or leave your set up the same??
Would you like more time to actually RACE?? 
Instead of most the the race day running against the clock? 
More time to make up for a poor start and work your way up to the front? 
What about two qualifiers and two mains with a shuffle between the mains based on your finish and points total for the two??
Just ideas that are bouncing around in my head.....

It has been an interesting discussion so far.. not many have voted though.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

It is interesting that more people haven't replied. We are running 5 minute qualifiers and went to 8 minute mains about half way through the season for something different and it was met with mainly broad approval. Granted the first 8 minute main seemed like it took forever but more racers are liking it. Most are running 3300 batteries with stock and mod motors without battery issues :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhillippe (Oct 5, 2002)

I vote To Leave Qualifiers at 5 min and change main to 8 min I am sure 90% could make it with out changing anything. it sure would change my stradag in the main knowing I have that long to catch back up.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

I like the idea but not for weekly club races because of the time factor. We run a 125 lap enduro with no battery change and brushless motor that takes about 12.5 minutes. It's a blast but we only do it once a year @ the Southern 500. You will run a 3700 battery dry in doing so, I had about 20 seconds left on mine @ the end of the run and I was geared kinda low compared to what I usually run. It's a lot of fun but really puts the batteries back in it and that's the last thing we need right now in oval racing. I do think 4 minute qualifiers and 8 minute mains would be very cool and the batteries should last but any longer than that and there would be a serious battery war.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

It look to me that there is already a battery war.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

A plus would be that it takes that first lap wreck out of the equasion. 8 minutes would allow you to catch back up and pass.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Definitely not interested in starting battery wars again......
I am Interested in more actual racing.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I would love to see reshuffing the board after 2 qualifiers, all 5 min. of course. 
This is something that should be at all tracks.

as far as the voting perhaps you don't have the options that people want??


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

I say do 10 minute qualifying and 10 minutes in the mains. Thats why fuel is so popular. track time


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

another NO


----------

